

Ask HN: Organizing business notes and thoughts? - kashnikov

I&#x27;m struggling to manage and keep track of various ideas&#x2F;methods to implement in my day to day to work. I get flashes of inspiration, read marketing blogs online, etc and say &quot;Oh yes, I should try this&quot; to myself. From there I email myself and figure I&#x27;ll get around to it eventually. I don&#x27;t and I&#x27;m struggling to manage my ideas and find time to implement. Has anyone faced similar issues?
======
gw666
Of course! I carry index cards with me and write things down as they occurred
to me. Eventually they end up in Tinderbox, a Macintosh-only application
(www.eastgate.com). It takes some learning, but it is very versatile!

